# Awe struck...



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

I currently have a puppy mill survivor and his name is Donald. I am still so dumbfounded as to why people put these dogs in cages and simply breed them to death. Donald is actually doing pretty good other than house training, I am using a belly band on him in hopes he will pick up he cant pee in the house. 

I am fostering this little guy for a rescue and their main goal is to get the adult dogs from the mills rather than the pups. 

Our last foster from this rescue was Terra a poodle mix who was adopted by my Grandmother. She fell in love with her when I sent them some pictures, then we went to go meet them. Well that was all she wrote on that Grandma wanted to adopt her and now she is in a wonder home and is being spoiled rotten.

I understand people do this to the dogs for money but come on don't the ever just look at them? Don't they ever touch them and feel the pain and how afraid they are? Probably not!! 

Donald is easier to work with than Terra was, man she was scared of everything. Donald just takes things in stride as to say OK whats next?

I just want to lock the puppy millers in a cage and let them live there for a year. Sorry but I really needed to vent!

Here is little Donald waiting for his perfect home.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Donald is a beautiful little dog. I sure hope he will find his forever home real soon. How do you go about getting the adults away from these puppy mills? Don't these folks just then keep a puppy to start breeding as soon as it is of age? I wish these people would be arrested for the treatment of animals that they are the cause of. I also wish people would get smart and quit buying from them and from Pet shops.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Donald is a real cutie and such a lucky man to get out of such a bad environment. I hope he gets a wonderful forever home soon, he's very deserving. 

Thank you for helping rescue him!


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

There is 2 rescues that I know of in my area one mainly takes the puppies but the one I work with takes the adults. I am not exactly sure how to go about getting a puppy mill survivor all I know is the lady that is the head of the rescue gets emails about the dogs. Then she will chose the adults from the list and vet them while trying to find them homes. 

As she once told me the puppies are fairly easy to find homes for but the ones that really need the work are the adults as most people dont seem to want them.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Shastar said:


> There is 2 rescues that I know of in my area one mainly takes the puppies but the one I work with takes the adults. I am not exactly sure how to go about getting a puppy mill survivor all I know is the lady that is the head of the rescue gets emails about the dogs. Then she will chose the adults from the list and vet them while trying to find them homes.
> 
> As she once told me the puppies are fairly easy to find homes for but the ones that really need the work are the adults as most people dont seem to want them.


That's so sad... I love poms... he's the same color as mine. I wish I could have him! They say having more than 1 pom is best... but my husband won't let me get another dog yet, lol. He's just beautiful. I hope someone just snatches him right up and spoils him rotten for the rest of his life... he more than deserves it, I'm sure!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Most of the adult puppymill dogs that end up in rescue are "retired" breeders who were going to be killed by the puppymill operator anyway......most operators are not going to allow their moneymakers to be taken by a rescue. So most adult puppymill rescues are males---the females usually die giving birth.


----------



## artisticvoid102 (Jan 25, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Most of the adult puppymill dogs that end up in rescue are "retired" breeders who were going to be killed by the puppymill operator anyway......most operators are not going to allow their moneymakers to be taken by a rescue. So most adult puppymill rescues are males---the females usually die giving birth.



Thats so sad..  We've only purchased one of our dogs and he was from a breeder, all the rest were all rescues, either from bad conditions or from owners not wanting them anymore. 
I'll never understand how people cant look at animals and see a soul; just like us. It's hearbreaking.

Donald is adorable. He'll find an amazing home!


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

The last bunch of dogs the rescue I work with were 4 males and 6 females. As the females were no longer "producing" pups. One of the females I fostered (which my grandmother adopted) had a infection in her uterus, cant remember what they called it but if she wasnt spayed when she was she would have died in a few weeks.


And Donald is doing better everyday, still not playing with toys but we are working on that. He now prances when he is walking and not the "old man" shuffle. His fur is looking so much better then even in the picture I posted. He was shaved after coming from the mill as he was so badly matted. He looks more like a fluffy teddy bear now. I also have a red sweater I put on him at time I swear he looks like Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

I just thought I would drop a note and let yall know that Donald met his new family today. Before I know it he will be in his new home with another Pomeranian sister and a very loving mom and dad.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That's wonderful. Happy endings are the best.


----------

